
Show HN: Image Classification Demo Using TensorFlow, Keras, Flask, Nginx, React - __app_dev__
https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/image-classification-react.htm
======
__app_dev__
Client JavaScript Code (React):
[https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examp...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examples/html/image-
home-react.jsx)

Client JavaScript Code (Vue and Handlebars): There are 3 different versions of
the same demo to show the app being built with different client side tech.
[https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examp...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examples/image-
classification.js)

Server Source Code:
[https://github.com/dataformsjs/website/blob/master/app/app.p...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/website/blob/master/app/app.py)

Server Setup (Ubuntu -> nginx -> Gunicorn -> flask -> [keras, tensorflow,
sklearn]):
[https://github.com/dataformsjs/website/blob/master/docs/Pyth...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/website/blob/master/docs/Python%20Webserver%20Setup%20for%20AI_ML%20Functions.txt)

